# online t-shirt design tool for website help



## suman_goli (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have a online t-shirt design tool with which I can upload images/designs enter text on tshirt and play with text (rotate, arc etc). Once a customer creates a design using the tool, It only gives me low resolution image of the design projected on tshirt and link of the high resolution image of the artwork used by the customers from my database, using which I have to re-create the design. 

Do any of you know if the t-shirt design tools offer capability to print directly (for example does customink.com design module has direct printing capability)

I'm asking this because I need to spend more $$ to get the direct high resolution deisgn priting capability and would need the opinion of anyone using online tshirt design tools.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, most of the "ready built" online design tools have the ability to output a print ready image as they are designed to be used by the businesses that will do the printing.

You can view many of the online design tools here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ilogical (Jul 20, 2009)

Rodney I'm new in this domain and I want to buy a design tool for my website. Can you please recommend a script for me? thank you


----------



## ricardocopeland (Feb 12, 2009)

hi my name is Ricardo Copeland from Detroit T- Shirt Express.. I have a small tshirt business and i want a ecommernce web sit. somwhere they do the work an i use my web sit and get a commission for it. do u have a company that will support me... call me 313.310.9202 or email me


----------



## suman_goli (May 28, 2009)

Ricardo are you looking for servise that you can use for doing e-commerce like pinkiware.com or are looking for fullfilment servises like zazzle.com? In fullfilment servise if someone buys your product you designed you will get commision. In websites like pinkiware.com you can sell it and make what ever but pay for using the e-commerce servise


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ilogical said:


> Rodney I'm new in this domain and I want to buy a design tool for my website. Can you please recommend a script for me? thank you


Your best bet for a recommendation would be to read through the threads I linked above which explain the different pros and cons of the various software programs that are out there.


----------

